# [gelöst]fltk nicht gefunden, obwohl installier

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

gerade eben wollte ich ein Programm (rakarrack) installieren, das als Abhängigkeit fltk benötigt. ftlk wurde auch zuerst installiert, trotzdem bricht die Installation des eigentlichen Paketes ab mit der Begründung:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for fltk-config... no                                                                     
> 
> configure: error: fltk not installed! 

 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Sorry, diesmal war die Lösung eigentlich echt einfach. Portage hat mir einfach die aktuelle Version 2 gegeben, das Programm, das ftlk jedoch benötigt, geht noch vom alten Aufruf aus. Jetzt habe ich einfach die Vorgängerversion installiert und es funktioniert.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

